# .mov -> .mpg



## Grimreaper (19. Februar 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses Forum das richtige dafür ist, aber:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit .mov-Dateien in .mpg umzuwandeln?

Wär cool wenns noch vor Freitag ne Antwort gäbe, is nämlich für die Schule und ich brauch das bis dahin.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2003)

*ARRRRGHHUMBA*

What about GOOGLE? Was GOOGLE nicht findet, gibt's net ...  

Wie wäre es wenn man hier mal fragen bekommt, die man sich nicht selbst beantworten kann -> indem man mal SELBST SUCHt ....

Alles nötige findet man z. B. hier:

http://www.dvdrhelp.com/


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Ein Tip wenn man Umwandler sucht:
Gebt bei Google einfach mal Dateiformat2Dateformat ein (z.B. mov2mpg, avi2mpg usw.). Es gibt meistens ein Programm das sich so nennt, oder irgendwer hat das in nem Forum geschrieben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Ein Tip wenn man Umwandler sucht*



Na rate mal wie ich das gefunden hab


----------



## goela (20. Februar 2003)

Die Frage hätte auch sehr gut ins Videoschnittforum gepasst.

Nun für MPEG gibt das Freewaretool (wenn man nur MPEG1 kodiert) TMPEGEnc. Aber der MPEG2 Encoder ist 30 Tage lauffähig.

Ich weiss nicht, ob TMPEGEnc mov-Dateien schluckt. Falls nicht, dann musst Du eben vorher das ganze in ein AVI konvertieren.
Dafür gibt es diverse Konvertierungsprogramme. Dieses zum Beispiel - mov2avi.exe.

Noch eine Frage. Warum muss es mpeg sein und nicht divX?


----------



## Grimreaper (21. Februar 2003)

thx erstma für die Antworten. Ich denk mal die programme werden mir weiterhelfen.
Google hätt mir nich so viel gebracht, weil ich ja nicht mal genau wusste wonach ich genau suchen soll...

@goela
Ich hab für ein Referat eine HTML-Präsentation angefertigt, in die ich mit Hilfe des <embeded>-tags ein Video eingebaut habe. Das nimmt aber keine mov Dateien, obs mit divX funzt weiß ich nicht. Daher wollte ich mit mpg erstmal auf nummer sicher gehen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

